# Circuito estabilizador de 12v



## adefesio (May 30, 2012)

hola, quería estabilizar la tensión de mi coche a 12 v para conectarle un aparato que va alimentado a 12v. Pero la tensión del coche tiene picos cuando arranca, cuando se ponen las luces y eso, y por eso queria estabilizarlos 12v para que absorva los picos de tensión, Pensé en un zenner pero, no estoy seguro, ¿qué me recomendais?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

¿ Y cual sería el consumo de tu aparato ?


----------



## adefesio (May 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y cual sería el consumo de tu aparato ?



como máximo 1 Amperio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Probá con un LM7812 , LM317 , LM338 o LM350 , si bien necesitan +3 V para poder regular ( Vbat = 13,8 - 14,2) , han comprobado que al menos funciona como un zener de potencia atajando los picos positivos. Además colocale un díodo rápido invertido para atajar los pulsos negativos.

Saludos !


----------



## adefesio (May 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con un LM7812 , LM317 , LM338 o LM350 , si bien necesitan +3 V para poder regular ( Vbat = 13,8 - 14,2) , han comprobado que al menos funciona como un zener de potencia atajando los picos positivos. Además colocale un díodo rápido invertido para atajar los pulsos negativos.
> 
> Saludos !



ya me lo había planteado, pero lo descarté por ese mismo motivo, porque necesita +3v. Por eso sigo preguntandome si con un zener no valdrían. ¿no absorvería el zener los picos de tensión?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2012)

Posibles opciones :

1) - LM7812 + díodo rápido en inversa.

2) - Resistencia de 1 Ohm 10 Watts y zener de 12 V 30 Watts + díodo rápido en inversa.

3) - Algún circuito con zener y transistor + díodo rápido en inversa.

Algo así como esto , donde la resistencia de 1k se cambia por 25 Ohms 1/2 Watt , y desde la base a masa iria el zener de 12 V 1 Watt , la salida sería de unos 11, 4 V :






fuente de la imagen : http://sound.westhost.com/project15.htm

 Saludos !


----------



## adefesio (May 31, 2012)

me gusta la segunda opcion. La tercera no la entiendo muy bien. ¿que funcion tiene el transistor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

En el tercer circuito el transistor entrega la potencia , el zener la referencia.

Saludos !


----------

